# Can I finish my apprenticeship in Australia?



## drogie

I am a carpenter/joiner aged 18, and would love to move to Australia. 

After searching the internet high and low I have strugged to find any useful infomation on moving to Australia and weather or not I could continue my appreticeship there which i have been doing for a year nearly.

If anyone could give me advice on lively places where i could find a job, life as an 18 year old living in Australia and whether it is even possible as i know the Australian government operate a strict points system. I have many more questions but ill leve them for now cheers!


----------



## Wanderer

drogie said:


> I am a carpenter/joiner aged 18, and would love to move to Australia.
> 
> After searching the internet high and low I have strugged to find any useful infomation on moving to Australia and weather or not I could continue my appreticeship there which i have been doing for a year nearly.
> 
> If anyone could give me advice on lively places where i could find a job, life as an 18 year old living in Australia and whether it is even possible as i know the Australian government operate a strict points system. I have many more questions but ill leve them for now cheers!


In reality it is likely to be difficult for you to get a visa to Australia that'll allow you to complete an apprenticeship as that infers employment and you need to get an appropriate visa that will requirements of qualifications and experience.

There has been an approach in recent years to what is called Vocational Education and Training which involves two years courses as an alternative to an apprenticeship and then finding employment to get sufficient experience for full recognition of a trade.
I'm not sure whether carpentry is included but you could have a look via Students - Visas & Immigration

You're probably better off to complete your apprenticeship and get some experience in the UK and then get accredited prior to heading off on a Working Holiday Visa and perhaps finding an employer sponsor.
Assessment process (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS
Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration


----------

